# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 29-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 29-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Monday 29.XII.2014 (GMT+1  England -Premier League 
21:00 Liverpool - Swansea
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA  Tunisie -Ligue 1 
14:00 CS Hammam Lif - AS Gabès
Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 
-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band  Egyptian League 
13:30 Alaab Damanhour-Al Zamalek
-Athanya
-Nile sat 7°W-11488 H 27500 -FTA
Nile Sport
-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12437 V 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-10890 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
16:00 Enppi-El Masry Club
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W-11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss
-Al Kahera
-Nile sat 7°W-11227 V 27500 -FTA
-Al Kanal
-Nile sat 7°W-11488 H 27500 -FTA

----------

